# Time capsule est-ce un routeur



## lucluc12 (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

mon modem-routeur ne fonctionnant plus, je souhaiterais savoir si une Time Capsule, en plus d'être un disque dur wifi, fonctionne comme modem-routeur ?

Merci d'avance
Lucluc12


----------



## Zyrol (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui.

Il suffit d'aller sur le site d'apple...



> Étendez les possibilités de Time Capsule.
> 
> 
> Créer un réseau sans fil.
> ...


----------



## cerock (19 Novembre 2008)

Je confire !
Routeur WIFI et ethernet et il marche très bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

lucluc12 a dit:


> je souhaiterais savoir si une Time Capsule, en plus d'être un disque dur wifi, fonctionne comme *modem-routeur* ?






Zyrol a dit:


> Oui.



Hélas *non* !

Time Capsule est bien un routeur, mais pas un modem routeur ! Il faut lui adjoindre un modem ADSL pour obtenir les fonctions équivalentes !

On s'emballe, on s'emballe !


----------



## Zyrol (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hélas *non* !
> 
> Time Capsule est bien un routeur, mais pas un modem routeur ! Il faut lui adjoindre un modem ADSL pour obtenir les fonctions équivalentes !
> 
> On s'emballe, on s'emballe !



toujours l'oeil pascal !!!

en fait, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis en citation le site d'apple. Il est bien précisé qu'il faut connecter un modem ADSL sur le port WAN.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> toujours l'oeil pascal !!!



Oui, hein ! Mais rassure toi, les erreurs des autres sont toujours bien plus faciles à repérer que les siennes propres !


----------



## lucluc12 (20 Novembre 2008)

merci pour ces infos. 

Encore une question, est-ce qu'il existe des solutions de chez apple pour les modems ?

merci d'avance
lucluc12


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

lucluc12 a dit:


> merci pour ces infos.
> 
> Encore une question, est-ce qu'il existe des solutions de chez apple pour les modems ?
> 
> ...



Pas à ma connaisance, mais selon ton fournisseur d'accès, tu peux ou non en utiliser un du commerce (free, par exemple, pas question de passer outre la Freebox). Si pas de problème de ce côté, tu en trouveras en grande surfaces, des modems ADSL, évites juste (si on en trouve encore, ce qui n'est pas certain) de prendre un modèle USB, faut un ethernet !


----------



## Zyrol (21 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas à ma connaisance, mais selon ton fournisseur d'accès, tu peux ou non en utiliser un du commerce (free, par exemple, pas question de passer outre la Freebox). Si pas de problème de ce côté, tu en trouveras en grande surfaces, des modems ADSL, évites juste (si on en trouve encore, ce qui n'est pas certain) de prendre un modèle USB, faut un ethernet !



Pour rebondir sur le sujet de prendre un modem autre que son FAI, certes cela permet souvent d'avoir des boîtiers bien plus élaborés, mais quand il y a un soucis avec la ligne... tout devient plus compliqué avec leur service technique.

Il vaut souvent mieux, garder leur box, et mettre un "vrai" routeur derrière, de telle sorte que le seul boulot de la box soit d'aller sur le net !
Pour tout le reste, tu gères avec ton routeur. 

Le gros avantage, si tu tombes en panne de box, ton réseau local continue de bien fonctionner. 

Est ce que je peux te demander pourquoi tu fais le choix de vouloir un modem-routeur à part ?


----------



## lucluc12 (23 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
merci pour toutes ces infos.

Je parlais d'un modem-routeur car j'en avais un précédement. Mais sur le principe, d'avoir un modem et un routeur séparé ne me pose pas de problème. Je pensais que la time capsule faisait tout cela et malheureusement je vais devoir encore dépenser un peu d'argent pour un modem. Enfin ce n'est pas si grave finalement car je viens de décider de prendre une connexion internet par le cable et il me fournissent le modem. Il n'y aura donc rien à acheter...

salutations
Lucluc12


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

lucluc12 a dit:


> malheureusement je vais devoir encore dépenser un peu d'argent pour un modem.



Là, je ne vois pas pourquoi, la totalité des providers fournit un modem au minimum si tu souscris un abonnement ADSL, donc, câble ou ADSL, de ce point de vue, c'est pareil !


----------



## tdml (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai du mal à trouver l'information précise. Voici ce que je souhaiterais faire :

MODEM ---wifi---> TIME CAPSULE ---ethernet---> MAC

sachant que le modem ne supporte pas WDS, pensez-vous que cela soit possible ? J'ai actuellement une ancienne Airport Extreme (modèle soucoupe volante), mais elle ne peut recevoir une IP via WIFI que dans le cadre d'un réseau WDS.

Dans mon cas, j'essaie simplement de palier la faiblesse de la réception wifi d'un iMac.


----------

